

How an indie game dev reality show collapsed on its first day of filming (2014) - detaro
https://www.polygon.com/2014/3/31/5568362/game-jam-reality-show-maker-studios

======
detaro
Here is HN discussion of a different link about the same topic from when this
happened:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7503842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7503842)

